# natural/mild IVF and clinics - anywhere to recommend?



## Didee (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello everyone! Advice sought please. Have had day 1 bloods at ARGC and either FSH or E2 out of their range. They told me to try natural or mild IVF, recommended Create Clinic as specialist. Am 40 and half. Looked on the boards and have also seen Lister as a poss option. Anywhere else...? Anyone have experience of either at either place, or pointers for research please? Someone in the chatroom also recc Ms Tozer, anyone else heard of her?? Most grateful for any comments. Thanks everyone XX


----------

